

Best Practices for Hiring and Firing at a Startup - daryn
http://blog.nosnivelling.com/2011/01/best-practices-for-hiring-and-firing.html

======
jasonlgrimes
I especially like the part where Dave mentions you can substitute employer for
employee -- we all have a choice!

------
danshapiro
One note: there's a slide that mentions zero salary. There may be minimum wage
laws implications to having a non-founder take no salary. Be sure to check
with a lawyer before doing that; you don't want to wind up having a terminated
employee/commenter hit you for unpaid wages etc.

~~~
daveschappell
This is a great point -- this was originally (and still is) a deck geared to
founders. The large issue is to try to find people (as employees) who would
prefer less short-term salary for more longer-term equity. Not only because it
saves $, but also because it shows the right owner mentality.

~~~
tptacek
In this market, when you find someone willing to take 1/2 salary for 6 months
for 2x equity, beware that you may be creating a system geared largely to
suckers.

